# Advice wanted/needed



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

My family and I got home last night to find our lab, Ice, dead. She had gotten into a cereal bag and got it stuck on her head and suffocated. Anyway, she has a litter of puppies, 3 weeks old today, and we have to feed them by hand. I was wondering if anyone out there has any experiance or advice, as we could surely use it. I went out and got some baby bottles tonight, but they are not real sure yet. I am sure they are as lost as I am without Ice. We bought some puppy formula for them, but is there anything else we should get. I went to our vet this morning and she thinks they should do fine on mush and milk, but was looking for any suggestions or tips out there. Thank you in advance for any help. I have posted this in numerous places, just trying to get some guidance. We have put the milk mush on a plate and watched the mud wrestling even ensue, but I think they did eat some, mostly off of each other. I just want to make sure the puppies have the best chance, we don't need to bury another. Thanks again


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

I don't have any advice but I wanted to say i'm sorry to hear about your dog. Good luck with the pups!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Wow, so sorry to hear the bad news. I'm going to move this to the dog forum as you may get some good advice.


----------



## neb_bo (Feb 3, 2007)

Im very sorry to hear about your friend. It sent a shock through me, as i have a litter thats 2 weeks. No advice, but i wish you the best.


----------



## kghops (Oct 29, 2009)

Stay on top of the feedings....puppies eat more than we think from there mother. You should be pretty close to transitioning them to puppy food anyway and like your vet said, make some mush. I like to warm it up as the puppies tend to be more apt to dig in.

The baby bottles are a great idea. I've used them before. Once the puppies figure them out, they should be fine.

Best of luck. So sorry to hear of your loss.

Kg


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

Pretty sure you won't mind but I'm going to cross post this on another site, where you should get some very good advice, I'll pos the link when I get done, I recomend registering with the site so you can be involved in the discussion.

http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums ... post735073


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

I'd talk to some breeders in the area and see if you can get some advice

If you could find someone with a dog that has a litter of pups aobut that age you might get that dog to nurse them. NOTE I train them I dont breed them so I dont know if that would work or not.

Local rescue groups are often good sources of info on this as well.

I dont know doodly about breeding dogs but sure hated to read what happened to your dog


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks to everyone for the help. The puppies are eating formula and mush right now. They are still not very proficient at it, but they are eating. I weighed them the day after mom died and will do so again tomorrow to make sure no one is lagging behind. The advice I have recieved has been a great help and I am so thanfull.


----------

